# AK2L Burton Stagger Jacket - GORETEX - ALL WET.



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

For the most part this jacket has kept the water out - However i was Sierra @ Tahoe during a dump of a storm dropped about 30 inches that day and i was out on the hill only for a few hours from 8:30 am till about 12:00 Pm and by the time i got back to the car i was drenched under my jacket on the arms.. my core stayed dry but the arms were leaking through.

Kind of upset considering retail for the jacket is almost 400$ and its Goretex. Jackets is advertised as water proof and its not. 

Just giving a headsup - i will never purchase a burton jacket again as a result of this failure. It isnt just me either, another friend on the trip had the same jacket with the same issues however his had leaked through the chest part as well.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

were your pit-zips open? that could of been the problem but if it is because the fabric is faulty you can go to were you bought it and they could possibly cover it for warranty


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

How long have you had the jacket, and how many times has it been washed, how was it washed?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

That's weird, I wore mine in a torrential downpour and stayed completely dry inside.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zips were all closed because it was cold out with wind chill it was close to 10. I have had the jacket for about 2 months. It hadnt been washed because this was the 2nd trip I took it on. I live in Florida so it doesnt get much use except for when i take a trip out of state. 

I purchased the Jacket online on clearance, but my friend bought it from a local ski shop and he paid retail for it. We have exact same color and model of the jacket. 
Dont get me wrong im still going to wear it- its the only jacket i have and i honestly cant remember where i bought it online. 

Since I came back I washed it in the washing machine on cold and hung it up to dry.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

hmm...... thats wierd that your jacket had that issue, i took a shower in my ak once and it keeps you dry unless you get it through pit zips, cuffs, neck, up the jacket etc. but i'd call burton's customer service and they'll help you out


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

You have to put Gore Tex in the dryer when you are done washing it.

Did the same to mine and it got soaked at Montana Snowbowl. Toss it in the wash, then put it in the dryer. Good as new.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

For added piece of mind, try using Grangers XT Waterproofer as well.

and yeah, you need to dry it to restore the DWR. The heat will reactivate it. 

Washing Instructions - GORE-TEX Products


----------

